# advise me



## demon seed (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi when it comes to learning I'm not good at remembering individual fact. I have an easier time learning rhymes.
 To me 1&3 step sparring is like learning individual facts. While on the other hand forms,routines,katas, sets,taolu are more like a rhyme.
So I'm wanting a style that's primary teaching and training tools are forms. Something that has good fluidity. Also something thats easy to find material on. I don't have a school near by me. Also I have problems, and can't really  get out for extended periods of time. So any and all suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## JMulford (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm extremely new to martial arts, so the others here will be much better sources for information, but I can tell you that through my research, it sounds like Kung Fu may be up your alley. From my readings, it's very much about fluidity and chain moves. 

Like I said, I'm very new but I'd suggest at least looking into that and seeing if it interests you. I'd think it would also be one of the arts that are easier to find being taught.


----------



## marques (Jun 24, 2017)

Search Chinese martial arts. 
But you need to find a school, whatever your choice. Otherwise you will not go far...


----------



## jobo (Jun 24, 2017)

demon seed said:


> Hi when it comes to learning I'm not good at remembering individual fact. I have an easier time learning rhymes.
> To me 1&3 step sparring is like learning individual facts. While on the other hand forms,routines,katas, sets,taolu are more like a rhyme.
> So I'm wanting a style that's primary teaching and training tools are forms. Something that has good fluidity. Also something thats easy to find material on. I don't have a school near by me. Also I have problems, and can't really  get out for extended periods of time. So any and all suggestions would be appreciated.


you cant certainly teach yourself a kata off you tube, I suspect it won't be very good, but look at it as learning to dance. To teach yourself to dance with a partner by only learning how to dance on your own, will probably not make you a very good partner to have in a dancing competition. That's where the drill come in, small parts of the dance( kata) done with some one else.

if you cant get out, have a think about private lessons, even of you only have one a month to pit your private practise on the right lines it will be of benefit to you


----------



## oaktree (Jun 24, 2017)

demon seed said:


> Hi when it comes to learning I'm not good at remembering individual fact. I have an easier time learning rhymes.
> To me 1&3 step sparring is like learning individual facts. While on the other hand forms,routines,katas, sets,taolu are more like a rhyme.
> So I'm wanting a style that's primary teaching and training tools are forms. Something that has good fluidity. Also something thats easy to find material on. I don't have a school near by me. Also I have problems, and can't really  get out for extended periods of time. So any and all suggestions would be appreciated.


Go look online for an online type of program where a teacher can guide and critique your performance, it's not ideal but hey if no school or whatever better than you watching a DVD trying to learn it by yourself. Also, get a group or a training partner to at least help you because teaching yourself when you don't know how only results in poor quality performance.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 24, 2017)

Tai chi.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 25, 2017)

demon seed said:


> Hi when it comes to learning I'm not good at remembering individual fact. I have an easier time learning rhymes.
> To me 1&3 step sparring is like learning individual facts. While on the other hand forms,routines,katas, sets,taolu are more like a rhyme.
> So I'm wanting a style that's primary teaching and training tools are forms. Something that has good fluidity. Also something thats easy to find material on. I don't have a school near by me. Also I have problems, and can't really  get out for extended periods of time. So any and all suggestions would be appreciated.


Hey there, welcome along! do you have prior experience? sound like you know some stuff? And what is it you would be looking to get from your martial art? is it like for defence, or self-confidence, or fitness and mobility or....? wishes to you x


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

If there really is no martial arts school in your area that you can go to, I would recommend checking out Enter Shaolin - Learn Kung Fu Online Free Online Lessons – Let Energy Refine You 

They have online courses in Tai Chi, Wing Chun and QiGong, all of which are form-based systems, plus unlike a lot of other online courses, you can contact the Sifu to ask questions and get feedback from them on your training.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 27, 2017)

demon seed said:


> Hi when it comes to learning I'm not good at remembering individual fact. I have an easier time learning rhymes.
> To me 1&3 step sparring is like learning individual facts. While on the other hand forms,routines,katas, sets,taolu are more like a rhyme.
> So I'm wanting a style that's primary teaching and training tools are forms. Something that has good fluidity. Also something thats easy to find material on. I don't have a school near by me. Also I have problems, and can't really  get out for extended periods of time. So any and all suggestions would be appreciated.



  Here's my suggestion, but you probably won't like it. For the time being, forget about martial arts. Martial arts are difficult to do properly, need a good instructor, and require years of dedicated and constant practice. By your own admission, you do not have an instructor near you, and could not go to one if you did. You also want something easy for you to learn. Neither of those things go along with proper martial arts training. my advice is to focus on conditioning and education. This way you can eventually get a decent job and will be in good shape to be able to go to a martial arts dojo and seriously train.

  Just my two centavos on the subject.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 28, 2017)

to me the OP sounds like he has incarceration problems (just a guess)  in that case i would forget styles and just focus on the basics of punching and kicking. you can watch some youtube vids and just practice and hone the basics.


----------

